# Some one explain Deadman Wonderland to me - So confused from last chapters (spoilers)



## Jerushee (Dec 27, 2011)

I've read Deadman Wonderland from issue 1 to the current issue of #50.

I am so confused, all this time I thought the red man (who killed gantas class) was the girl shiro....who I also thought was the wretched egg?

But then we find out that the old man the owner of deadman wonderland is a deadman too? But not actually in charge, that it is actually mocking bird?

What is mocking bird? Is he the wretched egg, what is his power? He can copy any ability? Then they add mocking bird has only ever been defeated once, by who? Is this entire manga flash back?

Then we have ganta, what makes him so special and different from the others? Is his branch of sin the same as Mocking Birds? 

And the finally, why did mocking bird want Gantas body? What is wrong with his own? Is his branch of sin consuming his body just like gantas is? 

Finally, who is the long socks girl who saved Mocking bird? I'm just so confused.


----------



## Drakor (Dec 27, 2011)

Jerushee said:


> I've read Deadman Wonderland from issue 1 to the current issue of #50.
> 
> I am so confused, all this time I thought the red man (who killed gantas class) was the girl shiro....who I also thought was the wretched egg?
> 
> ...


Well since you bring this up, I'll put it in a spoiler box for you. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Shiro had nano technology inside her that reacted in a way to give rise to the ability controlling her blood. This ability was first discovered after several tests to see the limit of her regeneration and healing factor. After countless experiments, the nameless worm was spawned as a defense mechanism, an ability to control her blood. The mad scientist who lead these experiments then created Deadman Wonderland and continued experiments until learning how to infect others with the nameless worm. Soon after, Shiro escaped and caused the earthquake whilst spreading her virus to many. 

Hagare, grew old and was on the verge of death but learned of a promising Deadman with the ability to copy other Deadman's unique nameless worm named Toto Sakagami. He was captured over the course of a year or so prior to Ganta being framed and placed into the prison. After Tomaki pulled the plug essentially, mocking him with that puppet on his death bed, Hagare then made preparations and used his servants ability along with a device to transfer his consciousness and memories into Toto Sakagami's body. He then began prancing around as Toto, until now which we learned the real one had a sister on the surface world.

The reason he wants Ganta's body is because of his connection with Shiro, and that his nameless worm can't be copied by Toto's abilities. Ganta's blood also has some key which I can't remember what it does.



Hope that cleared up your questions.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 27, 2011)

Jerushee said:


> I've read Deadman Wonderland from issue 1 to the current issue of #50.
> 
> I am so confused, all this time I thought the red man (who killed gantas class) was the girl shiro....who I also thought was the wretched egg?
> 
> ...



I think that is it


----------



## yo586 (Dec 27, 2011)

Drakor covered it, and the key that Ganta's blood had was for unlocking the Mother Goose system, which was keeping Shiro's personality dominant in the body.  
Hagare, who stole Toto's body, wants to unleash the wretched egg by unlocking the Mother Goose System.  He finds out he needs Ganta's special branch of sin (which he can't copy) to do so.  So he tries to steal Ganta's body.


----------

